# laparoscopy and excision of endometriotic implant



## Rachel_Nelson (Sep 22, 2010)

I know that I am just over looking this but I can not figure out where I am overlooking it - Doctor did a laparoscopy and excision of whitish endometriotic implant on the left posterior broad ligament...any suggestions?


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 22, 2010)

Would 58662 work?

Becky, CPC


----------



## Rachel_Nelson (Sep 22, 2010)

*laparoscopy*

that is actually what I was leaning towards but I wasn't sure if there was something more specific that I was missing. Thanks!


----------

